# Best Airline in South East Asia!



## Excelsvr

WonderlandPark said:


> I have only flown trans pacific with Malaysian and found it absolutely outstanding. Within SE Asia, I flew Air Asia, with great prices. My favorite airline I have ever flown is Malaysian (LAX-KUL). In a few days I will fly Asiana, also a 5-star airline, and I will be able to compare.


Do share with us your experience aboard Asiana! I heard it is really good.


----------



## nazrey

*Airline Seating Guide*
Airline cabin seat pitch sizes for airlines around the world.
*SEAT PITCH*

This is the distance between a row of seats - the measurement from the same position on two seats, one behind the other - it is NOT the legroom area as some believe. (For example, the back face of the seat in front of you, measured to the same point on the back face of the seat you are sitting in). 
Source: http://www.airlinequality.com/Product/seats_asia.htm



Code:


Airline            First     Business     Premium Economy     Economy 
 
Garuda Indonesia     *          54"               42"          33"
Malaysia Airlines    80"        58"               *            34"
Philippine Airlines  82"        45"               *            32"
Royal Brunei         *          57"               *            32"
Thai Airways         80"        50"               *            34"
Singapore Airlines   78"        58"               *            32"
Vietnam Airlines     *          52-59"            38"          33"

© 2007 Copyright Skytrax
_IT'S TIME TO LEARN OUR ASEAN AIRLINES!_


----------



## nazrey

*THE WORLD'S 5-STAR AIRLINES™*
5 Star Ranking The 'ultimate' ranking, awarded to airlines achieving the highest Quality performance. 5 Star status recognizes airlines at the forefront of product and service delivery achievement, that generally set trends to be followed by other carriers. This Ranking is assessed by SKYTRAX after detailed Product and Service standards analysis for each featured airline, and is NOT connected in any way to customer ratings across the Forum pages on this site. 

A 5 Star ranking recognises highest standard of Product across the different quality assessment categories, and consistently high standards of Staff Service delivery in Onboard and Airport environments. 
Source: http://www.airlinequality.com/StarRanking/5star.htm

Asiana Airlines
Cathay Pacific
Kingfisher Airlines
*Malaysia Airlines*
Qatar Airways
*Singapore Airlines*

*4-STAR AIRLINES*

Thai Airways

*3-STAR AIRLINES*

Garuda Indonesia
Philippine Airlines
Royal Brunei Airlines
Vietnam Airlines


----------



## nazrey

*MALAYSIA AIRLINES : 
official 5-Star Ranking*
Source: http://www.airlinequality.com/Airlines/MH.htm
*LONG HAUL*
First Class








Business Class








Economy Class









*SHORT HAUL*
Business Class








Economy Class









*SINGAPORE AIRLINES : 
official 5-Star Ranking*
Source: http://www.airlinequality.com/Airlines/SQ.htm
*LONG HAUL*
First Class








Business Class








Economy Class









*SHORT HAUL*
Business Class








Economy Class









*THAI AIRWAYS*
*LONG HAUL*
First Class








Business Class








Economy Class









*SHORT HAUL*
Business Class








Economy Class









*PHILIPPINE AIRLINES*
*LONG HAUL*
First Class








Business Class








Economy Class









*SHORT HAUL*
Business Class








Economy Class









*GARUDA INDONESIA*
*LONG HAUL*
First Class








Business Class








Economy Class









*SHORT HAUL*
Business Class








Economy Class









*ROYAL BRUNEI AIRLINES*
*LONG HAUL*
First Class








Business Class








Economy Class









*SHORT HAUL*
Business Class








Economy Class









*VIETNAM AIRLINES*
Business Class








Economy Class


----------



## nazrey

*AIRLINE OF THE YEAR 2009*
Source: http://www.worldairlineawards.com/

1 Cathay Pacific
*2 Singapore Airlines*
3 Asiana Airlines
4 Qatar Airways
5 Emirates
6 Qantas
7 Etihad Airways
8 Air New Zealand
*9 Malaysia Airlines*
*10 Thai Airways*

*SOME KEY AWARD WINNERS*

*Best Low-Cost Airline: AirAsia (MALAYSIA)*
*Best Cabin Staff: Malaysia Airlines*
Best Inflight Entertainment: Emirates
*Best First Class Lounge: Thai Airways*
Best Business Class Lounge: Virgin Atlantic
Best Transatlantic Airline: British Airways
Best Transpacific Airlines: Asiana Airlines
Best Airline Europe: Swiss Int'l Air Lines
Best Airline Middle East: Qatar Airways
Best Airline North America: Continental Airlines


----------



## nazrey

*BEST BUSINESS CLASS AIRLINES : 2009*

1 Etihad Airways
*2 Singapore Airlines*
3 Virgin Atlantic
4 British Airways
5 Air New Zealand


*BEST ECONOMY CLASS AIRLINES : 2009* 

1 Qatar Airways 
2 Asiana Airlines 
3 Air New Zealand 
*4 Singapore Airlines 
5 Malaysia Airlines*

*BEST FIRST CLASS AIRLINES : 2009*

*1 Singapore Airlines *
2 Emirates 
3 Qatar Airways 
4 Cathay Pacific
*5 Thai Airways*


----------



## nazrey

*2008 Top 100 Airlines of the World*
*Top 100 Airlines by Number of Flights for 2008*
Ranking Airline Code Airline Name Frequency

37 MH MALAYSIA AIRLINES 2,647
53 AK AIRASIA 1,970 (MALAYSIA)
60 GA GARUDA INDONESIA 1,783
62 TG THAI AIRWAYS INTERNATIONAL 1,736
67 PR PHILIPPINE AIRLINES 1,561
73 5J CEBU PACIFIC AIR 1,478 (PHILIPPINE)
78 SQ SINGAPORE AIRLINES 1,408
84 VN VIETNAM AIRLINES 1,325
86 JT LION AIR 1,313 (INDONESIA)

Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=808988&page=3


----------



## Misscoke

Go THAI Go TG Go THAI AIRWAYS INTERNATIONAL!!


----------



## UMD

As of today, the 29th of December 2009, Garuda Indonesia has been officially upgraded to a 4 Star airline by Skytrax.


----------



## kevo123

well today in 2014 things had drastically changed, SQ remains the best but Garuda becomes second:

*Airline Quality as of 2013*

*World Airline Awards Best Economy Class*
*1	Garuda Indonesia*
2	Asiana Airlines
3	Singapore Airlines
4	Qatar Airways
5	ANA All Nippon Airways
6	Cathay Pacific
7	Turkish Airlines
8	Emirates
9	Oman Air
10	Qantas Airways

source:http://www.worldairlineawards.com/awards_2013/yclass.htm


*World Airline Awards Economy Class Catering*
1	Asiana Airlines
2	Turkish Airlines
3	Singapore Airlines
4	Qatar Airways
5	Oman Air
*6	Garuda Indonesia*
7	Cathay Pacific Airways
8	Thai Airways
9	Qantas Airways
10	Virgin Australia

source:http://www.worldairlineawards.com/awards_2013/ycatering.htm

*Best Airline Staff Service ASIA*
1	Asiana Airlines
2	Cathay Pacific Airways
3	Singapore Airlines
4	ANA All Nippon Airways
*5	Garuda Indonesia*

The Best Airline Staff Service Awards represent the combined rating for an airline's performance across both the Airport Staff and Cabin Staff
source:http://www.worldairlineawards.com/awards_2013/svcexcasia.htm

*The Best Airlines in ASIA*
1	Singapore Airlines
2	ANA All Nippon Airways
3	Asiana Airlines
4	Cathay Pacific Airways
*5	Garuda Indonesia*
6	EVA Air
7	Malaysia Airlines
8	Thai Airways International
9	Korean Air
10	Hainan Airlines

source:http://www.worldairlineawards.com/awards_2013/asia.htm

*THE WORLD'S BEST Best Cabin Staff*
1	Cathay Pacific Airways
2	Asiana Airlines
3	Malaysia Airlines
4	EVA Air
5	Singapore Airlines
6	ANA All Nippon Airways
*7	Garuda Indonesia*
8	Qatar Airways
9	Hainan Airlines
10	Thai Airways

source:http://www.worldairlineawards.com/awards_2013/cabinstaff2013.htm

*SOUTHEAST ASIA's best airlines:*

3	Singapore Airline
8	Garuda Indonesia
14	Malaysia Airlines
15	Thai Airways
24	AirAsiaz
31	Bangkok Airways
32	AirAsiaX
53	Vietnam Airlines
90	Philippine Airlines

source: http://www.worldairlineawards.com/awards_2013/Airline2013_top100.htm


----------



## HARhar413XX

^^
Don't forget the World's Best Airline 2013 too!! 
1 Emirates
2 Qatar Airways
3 Singapore Airlines
4 ANA All Nippon Airways
5 Asiana Airlines
6 Cathay Pacific Airways
7 Etihad Airways
8 Garuda Indonesia <<
9 Turkish Airlines
10 Qantas Airlines
Source: World Airline Awards 2013

Garuda Indonesia has really improved a lot.. And it is still growing (SkyTeam next week). However, CGK (Soekarno-Hatta Airport) must improve to make GIA release its full potential!!


----------



## hadi_rahman

Wow.... Garuda Indonesia had changed drastically only 4 years! (From 2009 until 2013). Impressive


----------



## EK413

HARhar413XX said:


> ^^ Don't forget the World's Best Airline 2013 too!!  1 Emirates 2 Qatar Airways 3 Singapore Airlines 4 ANA All Nippon Airways 5 Asiana Airlines 6 Cathay Pacific Airways 7 Etihad Airways 8 Garuda Indonesia << 9 Turkish Airlines 10 Qantas Airlines Source: World Airline Awards 2013 Garuda Indonesia has really improved a lot.. And it is still growing (SkyTeam next week). However, CGK (Soekarno-Hatta Airport) must improve to make GIA release its full potential!!





hadi_rahman said:


> Wow.... Garuda Indonesia had changed drastically only 4 years! (From 2009 until 2013). Impressive


It's a true milestone what GA have accomplished in such a short timeframe. They've been removed from the European black list of carriers, operate one of the youngest fleet of aircraft within Asia & continues to blossom joining Skyteam Alliance in coming weeks.
Well done GA.


----------



## kevo123

^^ Yes i can't believe it myself to see such an improvement to be coming for Garuda few years ago! and i can't wait for the Jakarta-London direct flight! we would be expecting more British tourist then, and also the completition of the new airport (cuz the current ones are just unbearable to deal with its traffic of passengers) which should be quiet done next year end! :cheers: maybe after that 5 star rating will be within Garuda's grip!

And i also hope for Vietnam and Philippines airline to be improving in the next coming years as Garuda did


----------



## irrational_pi

Yeah, that's why GA deserved the award: "World's Most Improved Airline"
But there is still a long way to go, since it is still not allowed to fly in the USA hno:


----------



## hadi_rahman

Another Garuda Indonesia's Awards :banana::banana::banana::banana:
*World's Best Regional Airlines (2012)*


*Garuda Indonesia*
Dragonair
Aegean Airlines
Bangkok Airways
SilkAir
Alaska Airlines
jetBlue Airlines
American Eagle Airlines
Copa Airlines
Air Nostrum
By Skytrax http://www.worldairlineawards.com/awards_2012/regional2012.htm

*Best in Region: Asia and Australasia = Garuda Indonesia* *(2013)*
By APEX http://apex.aero/Awards/PassengerChoiceAwards/CurrentAwardWinners/tabid/228/Default.aspx


----------



## cfredo

Singapore Airlines by far.
IMO the best airline in the world.


----------



## KelvinatorNL

irrational_pi said:


> Yeah, that's why GA deserved the award: "World's Most Improved Airline"
> But there is still a long way to go, since it is still not allowed to fly in the USA hno:


didn't it has to do with the indonesian aviation regulations which are still not in compliance with the international aviation regulation standards...?


----------



## CrazyForID

irrational_pi said:


> Yeah, that's why GA deserved the award: "World's Most Improved Airline"
> But there is still a long way to go, since it is still not allowed to fly in the USA hno:


I've never heard GA is banned in US. I think its the company decision to think that route to US is not profitable for the time being


----------



## HARhar413XX

^^

GA and all airlines from Indonesia are prohibited from entering the United States. This is because Indonesia is ranked a Category 2 country by the FAA. This also makes US airlines unable to enter Indonesia. That is why codesharing exists. Currently Garuda codeshares with China Airlines to fly to the US (which transfers to Delta for regional flights). 


Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_211 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevo123

*2014 update!*

Garuda wins world's best cabin staff :cheers2: (sorry news in Indonesian)









http://news.detik.com/read/2014/07/...esia-raih-the-best-worlds-cabin-staff?9911012

This is Garuda this year (also with Thai Airway, Malaysia airline and Singapore airline) :cheers2:



IlhamBXT said:


> WORLD AIRLINE AWARDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The World's Best Airline Cabin Crew*
> *1	Garuda Indonesia*
> 2	Cathay Pacific
> 3	Singapore Airlines
> 4	Asiana Airlines
> 5	Malaysia Airlines
> 6	Qatar Airways
> 7	EVA Air
> 8	ANA All Nippon Airways
> 9	Thai Airways
> 10	Hainan Airlines
> 
> 
> *WORLD AIRLINE AWARDS
> World's Best Airline Economy Class*
> 1	Asiana Airlines
> *2	Garuda Indonesia*
> 3	Turkish Airlines
> 4	Qatar Airways
> 5	Cathay Pacific Airways
> 6	Singapore Airlines
> 7	EVA Air
> 8	Oman Air
> 9	Emirates
> 10	Thai Airways
> 
> *WORLD AIRLINE AWARDS
> Best Airline Staff Service in Asia*
> 1	Thai Airways
> *2	Garuda Indonesia*
> 3	Cathay Pacific
> 4	Asiana Airlines
> 5	Singapore Airlines
> 6	ANA All Nippon Airways
> 7	Bangkok Airways
> 8	Japan Airlines
> 9	EVA Air
> 10	Hainan Airlines
> 
> 
> *WORLD AIRLINE AWARDS
> Airline of the Year 2014*
> 1	Cathay Pacific Airways
> 2	Qatar Airways
> 3	Singapore Airlines
> 4	Emirates
> 5	Turkish Airlines
> 6	ANA All Nippon Airways
> *7	Garuda Indonesia*
> 8	Asiana Airlines
> 9	Etihad Airways
> 10	Lufthansa
> 
> 
> *WORLD AIRLINE AWARDS
> World's Best Airline Business Class*
> 1	Qatar Airways
> 2	Cathay Pacific Airways
> 3	Singapore Airlines
> 4	Oman Air
> 5	Turkish Airlines
> 6	Qantas
> 7	Etihad Airways
> *8	Garuda Indonesia*
> 9	Emirates
> 10	Hainan Airlines
> 
> *WORLD AIRLINE AWARDS
> Best Economy Class Airline Catering*
> 1	Thai Airways
> 2	Turkish Airlines
> 3	Asiana Airlines
> 4	Etihad Airways
> 5	Cathay Pacific
> 6	Singapore Airlines
> 7	ANA All Nippon Airways
> 8	Emirates
> 9	Oman Air
> *10	Garuda Indonesia*
> 
> 
> *WORLD AIRLINE AWARDS
> The World's Best Airport Services*
> 1	ANA All Nippon Airways
> 2	EVA Air
> 3	Thai Airways
> 4	Asiana Airlines
> 5	Cathay Pacific Airways
> 6	Korean Air
> *7	Garuda Indonesia*
> 8	KLM
> 9	Qantas
> 10	Dragonair
> 
> source:http://www.worldairlineawards.com


----------



## kevo123

^^ more, actually it is pretty impressive considering how new it is:




> *THE WORLD'S BEST AIRLINES IN FIRST CLASS*
> Singapore Airlines
> ANA All Nippon Airways
> Etihad Airways
> Cathay Pacific Airways
> Emirates
> Lufthansa
> Qantas Airways
> Qatar Airways
> *Garuda Indonesia*
> Japan Airlines
> 
> *WORLD AIRLINE AWARDS
> World's Best First Class Airline Seats*
> 1 Emirates
> 2 Singapore Airlines
> 3 Etihad Airways
> 4 ANA All Nippon Airways
> 5 Cathay Pacific Airways
> *6 Garuda Indonesia*
> 7 Japan Airlines
> 8 Asiana Airlines
> 9 Lufthansa
> 10 Korean Air
> 
> *WORLD AIRLINE AWARDS
> Best Airline First Class Comfort Amenities*
> 1 Saudi Arabian Airlines
> 2 Emirates
> *3 Garuda Indonesia*
> 4 Lufthansa
> 5 Etihad Airways
> 6 Singapore Airlines
> 7 Cathay Pacific Airways
> 8 ANA All Nippon Airways
> 9 Qatar Airways
> 10 Asiana Airlines
> 
> source:http://www.worldairlineawards.com


----------



## Azrain98

garuda indonesia really changed !! what about malaysia airlines... hope garuda indonesia upgrade to 5 star airlines


----------



## kevo123

^^ hope so, it seems very likely after the T3 ultimate of Jakarta is finished :cheers2:


----------



## renshapratama

so proud of you Garuda! Keep improve the quality


----------



## hadi_rahman

Garuda Indonesia is to be confirmed as the world's newest 5-Star Airline
11th December 2014 - London, UK | http://www.airlinequality.com/news/Garuda-achieves-5-Star-rating.htm












> Skytrax have confirmed that Garuda Indonesia is to be announced as the newest member of the exclusive group of 5-Star Airlines.
> 
> Commenting on the 5-Star Airline rating to be announced, Edward Plaisted, CEO of Skytrax said: "This is recognition of the major turnaround in quality standards at Garuda Indonesia, reflecting the hard work by the airline in recent years, and we delighted to confirm that they are now meeting the 5-Star Airline. This rating is based on an all-round assessment of the product and service, onboard and at the airport. We place a lot of importance on the fact that the majority of customers travel in Economy and it is the quality and consistency of those standards that contribute greatly to Garuda securing 5-Stars. Consistency of an airline's product and service is a major part of the 5-Star rating, with Garuda's long haul fleet now offering Business Class flat-bed seating and 32-34 inch seat pitch in Economy Class. Customers can also experience the new First and Business Class 5-Star service concept rolled out across the Boeing 777-300ER fleet."
> 
> This 5-Star Airline rating also takes account of planned airport and service changes in 2015, when Garuda will transfer to the new Terminal 3 at Soekarno-Hatta International Airport, it's home base hub. This will provide a new home for Garuda Indonesia and SkyTeam member airlines, improving the travel experience through enhanced transfers and airport service, together with improved and expanded premium passenger facilities.
> 
> Garuda Indonesia has one of the youngest fleets in Asia with an average aircraft age of just 4.02 years (December 2014), consisting of 130 aircraft, and due to grow to 145 aircraft in 2015.
> 
> The "Garuda Indonesia Experience" brings hospitality, culture, and everything best from Indonesia through five senses, namely sight, sound, taste, scent, and touch, to be implemented in the service of pre-journey, pre-flight, in-flight, post-flight, and post journey.












Congratulations Garuda Indonesia :banana::banana:


----------



## ScuderiaVincero

Congratulations Garuda! :banana:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I congratulate Garuda for their new-found achievement. Now, I wonder who can help me (and my Filipino colleagues) address the woes and issues found in *Philippine Airlines*, especially that I find it as a "lost cause" because the current management cannot make up their minds on whether it is truly a full service carrier, or is it a low-cost carrier (LCC). To me, the state of PAL is a wannabe LCC seeking profits after a long turmoil of being in Category 2 by the Federal Aviation Administration in the United States, and I definitely need some advice on how to rebuild PAL from the ground up.

It's not that I am jealous of the achievements found in Garuda, Singapore, or Thai Airways, but, I believe PAL can also become a best carrier, not only in Southeast Asia, but also among the best in the world. To me, this will be my neutral ground on assessing where PAL is now, where it can go in the future, and how best to address them.


----------



## ScuderiaVincero

I can think of one thing that can be improved: IFE 

Unless I'm quite mistaken, IFE is limited to PAL's 77W. If it can be installed fleet-wide it would help improve passengers' perception of PAL (consider that SQ, CX, GA and MH offer IFE even on short haul flights, the latter two on narrow body aircraft).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Absolutely. I will keep that in mind. There have been users in the Philippine Forums who think that IFE machines will add extra weight to aircraft (which is true), but it can provide immensely better service for passengers who want more than just surfing the net, sleep, or read a book. If it were me, I would roll that out on the following:

- most A320 aircraft (except the all-Y config)
- all A321 aircraft
- all of the new A330 aircraft (especially on the dense Y config)

With the A340s, I think those can come out when those are rehabilitated.

But, I think better IFE is only part of a larger equation... what do you think? I mean, I am looking at the big dilemma that, despite it being a major Southeast Asian carrier, Philippine Airlines is not on any airline alliance, nor it has received any coveted airline awards from the global aviation industry.


----------



## ScuderiaVincero

Couldn't have articulated that better myself! It is indeed a single component of a much larger equation! Another component I'd mention, and this is a biggie, is Ninoy Aquino International, its base. I haven't heard great things about it, especially about the general state of the terminal. If the transit experience at MNL can be improved upon, to match that at Changi and HKIA (KUL should improve as well IMO), Manila could be a formidable trans-Pacific hub; a vital link between Southeast Asia, and the US West Coast. 

It could very well be beneficial for PAL to join an alliance. Some travellers choose the airlines they fly with based on that (such as myself choosing *one*world member airlines, with my QR frequent flyer membership). 

There's a lot that PAL can offer to its potential affiliates, and there's a lot that its potential affiliates can offer PAL. As I've mentioned above, MNL could be a major trans-Pacific hub, and PAL could potentially offer the sort of frequency and coverage to the rest of ASEAN rivaled only by CX. And that's just transit traffic; I've yet to mention the vast Filipino disapora in the States. They, along with with Philippines-bound travellers would make up a pretty sizeable O&D market between the Philippines and the US. However, PAL itself can't profitably fly to secondary destinations in the US. With alliance membership, PAL could tap into a greater pool of customers, via a US-based affiliate's network. Which alliance would you have PAL join?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Exactly what I was thinking as well. As for alliance, that would be a big dilemma too since SE Asia and neighboring Hong Kong and Taiwan are already dominant members...

Star Alliance: EVA Air, Singapore Airlines, Thai Airways
oneworld: Cathay Pacific, Malaysia Airlines
Skyteam: China Airlines, Garuda Indonesia, Vietnam Airlines

*If* PAL is to join any of the big three, my most logical choice would be *oneworld* since it has helped in starting up Cathay Pacific and Japan Airlines, both of which are members of oneworld, and it has deep connections between Manila and Hong Kong. However, for that to happen, PAL will definitely need so much improvements, both on the airline and airport end, so that it can even be considered for membership. I have read before that the alliance itself is tapping on the airline to join oneworld so that its reach in Southeast Asia will be complete...

Another option could be *Star Alliance*, especially that PAL has established codesharing for its Philippine-Japan flights and domestic services (within Japan and within the Philippines), and there are quite a lot of Star Alliance flights operating from Manila. Perhaps a last option could be the upcoming *Etihad Airways Group* (which now consists of multiple airlines from Asia and Europe) since Philippine Airlines has a strong partnership with the Abu Dhabi-based carrier. And Etihad, being part of the Middle East Big 3, provides a substantial amount of connections the Philippines needs, especially for flights to Europe and Africa. In return, Etihad could codeshare on PAL flights for its Transpacific services to the United States, Hawaii, and Canada.

How about you?


----------



## ScuderiaVincero

In terms of balancing things out, *OneWorld* would indeed be the prudent choice. But MNL's geographical position, as well as what could be PAL's bread and butter, the Asean-US market, would put it at odds with HKG and CX. *StarAlliance* already has pretty wide coverage in Asean with SQ/MI and TG, and that leaves us with *SkyTeam. SkyTeam* may be the second largest airline alliance, but I'm not sure if GA and VN cover Asean quite as well as it could (CGK and DPS being too far south to act as regional hubs for anyone travelling from further North, VN's split operations between HAN and SGN prevent either from providing full coverage to the rest of Asean). If PAL could centre their operations around MNL, and leave secondary routes and hubs to a subsidiary, I think SkyTeam might come knocking on the door.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Good points as well. Yeah, I think Skyteam definitely needs some assistance on the Transpacific sector... but could that be at odds with *China Airlines* operating several Transpacific routes already from Taipei? And yet, with the dilemma of Garuda being a bit too south from the main routes and Vietnam Airlines' limited network, it might make a lot of sense for PAL to join Skyteam. Who would sponsor the airline, though, if there are two SE Asian carriers in it already?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

ScuderiaVincero said:


> Another component I'd mention, and this is a biggie, is Ninoy Aquino International, its base. I haven't heard great things about it, especially about the general state of the terminal. If the transit experience at MNL can be improved upon, to match that at Changi and HKIA (KUL should improve as well IMO), Manila could be a formidable trans-Pacific hub; a vital link between Southeast Asia, and the US West Coast.
> 
> [...]
> 
> There's a lot that PAL can offer to its potential affiliates, and there's a lot that its potential affiliates can offer PAL. As I've mentioned above, MNL could be a major trans-Pacific hub, and PAL could potentially offer the sort of frequency and coverage to the rest of ASEAN rivaled only by CX. And that's just transit traffic; I've yet to mention the vast Filipino diaspora in the States. They, along with with Philippines-bound travellers would make up a pretty sizeable O&D market between the Philippines and the US. However, PAL itself can't profitably fly to secondary destinations in the US. With alliance membership, PAL could tap into a greater pool of customers, via a US-based affiliate's network. Which alliance would you have PAL join?


I can truly see a strong potential for Manila being a true transit hub, being strategically located on one of the furthest possible points for nonstop journeys to and from the United States. It's just that, at the moment, the government seems to take the renovations at Ninoy Aquino International Airport lightly (I call it cosmetic, if not pure lip service)... I think NAIA deserves much better than remaining as a chaotic, disconnected, and heavily bureaucratic airport. I've even thought of handing it over to the private sector so that they can run the Philippines' premier airport more efficiently and successfully... and I can truly sense that PAL has a lot of hidden potential that one of the things it should address is the "island mentality" the airline has (e.g. arrogance, lack of leadership skills, poor marketing, etc.)


----------



## ScuderiaVincero

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Good points as well. Yeah, I think Skyteam definitely needs some assistance on the Transpacific sector... but could that be at odds with *China Airlines* operating several Transpacific routes already from Taipei? And yet, with the dilemma of Garuda being a bit too south from the main routes and Vietnam Airlines' limited network, it might make a lot of sense for PAL to join Skyteam. Who would sponsor the airline, though, if there are two SE Asian carriers in it already?


The possibility is there for a little traffic being siphoned away from *CI*, but one of the advantages an alliance offers travellers is options. The more the better. More importantly, *MNL*, as we've come to a consensus on, has the potential to be a major trans-Pac hub, one that could serve as Southeast Asia's gateway to the US. The potential simply needs to be tapped into by PAL. Both* SkyTeam* and *StarAlliance* have hedged their bets with *TPE*, snapping up *CI* and *BR* respectively into their alliances, with varying degrees of success against the *CX* powerhouse and their base at *HKG*.Which alliance would be the first to see* PAL*'s potential (and that of MNL as well)?


----------



## CGK-SFO

South East Asian flag carries that were or are rated 5 star by Skytrax: Thai, Malaysia, Singapore, and now Garuda. 
C'mon Vietnam, Brunei, Myanmar, and Philippine( the oldest) ...at least go for four star!! 

Garuda fan in SF!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I know! I also live in San Francisco too, representing the Filipino community. And, how would you make Philippine Airlines a 4-star airline if what's going on right now is that it cannot make up its mind on whether it should operate still as a LCC or a FSC? The hybrid format the airline is now doing may make some money, but it makes me confused of its true identity... I don't want it to act like AirAsia or Cebu Pacific for that matter. Cost savings from cutting essential flight features may not result in repeat flyers... that's why I think Philippine Airlines needs to have its "head checked" for adjustments and reform.


----------



## CGK-SFO

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ I know! I also live in San Francisco too, representing the Filipino community. And, how would you make Philippine Airlines a 4-star airline if what's going on right now is that it cannot make up its mind on whether it should operate still as a LCC or a FSC? The hybrid format the airline is now doing may make some money, but it makes me confused of its true identity... I don't want it to act like AirAsia or Cebu Pacific for that matter. Cost savings from cutting essential flight features may not result in repeat flyers... that's why I think Philippine Airlines needs to have its "head checked" for adjustments and reform.


 Well South East Asian airlines is all about customer service. Forget LCC or FSC, if PAL don't know how to please paying customers.....instead, downgrading Pax, good luck holding the three star. Never in service industry, customers are down graded. Read the Skytrax review for PAL. It's an embarrassment to the SEA aviation industry.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ That's exactly the reason I am so disappointed, frustrated, and agitated with PAL. It *cannot truly* make up its mind whether it truly wants to become a LCC-wannabe or return to its FSC roots. Yes, I know that PAL could be called the "black sheep" of Southeast Asian aviation, and I believe it can be rightfully called as such because of its intense struggles, not only internally, but also with the government regulating its aviation policies. Yet, I still have hope and faith for the airline to improve significantly, despite the challenges it faces. Remember that it has gone through a triple whammy:

- FAA downgrade to Category 2 (lasted for over 6 years)
- ICAO Significant Safety Concerns (lasted for 3 years)
- EU Blacklist for all Philippine carriers (lasted for 4 years)

Through all of that, multiple changes have taken place, from replacing the agency that handles aviation safety to a rethinking for all local carriers (PAL included). Yes, we may have incurred losses, but, once PAL was taken off from the EU Blacklist and regained Category 1 status from the FAA, it is in a fragile state wherein:

- Any mistake or mishap from the Philippine civil aviation authority could cause a downgrade yet again from either agency;
- The airline is recouping all the losses it has occurred, partly as a result of the long downgrade and ban;
- Philippine Airlines has just retired its B747-400 fleet in favor of the B777-300ER for its flagship routes to the US, and has to downgrade its nonstop London service with an A340-300 due to lack of aircraft; and
- PAL has to keep itself in the black for a period of time before starting to reinvest again in its fleet, maintenance, and lost opportunities occurred during those dark moments in Philippine aviation history.

I can say that PAL has truly become a disgrace that I really have second thoughts on when (or whether) it will improve significantly to the liking of many aviation fans... yet, I believe that through immense pressure and a little push, I think the airline can finally find its way back to becoming a full-fledged full service carrier instead of keeping up with the hybrid model (half-LCC, half-FSC).

*If you were to improve Philippine Airlines, therefore, where would you start, and what would you do to make it a better airline than where it is today?*


----------

